# Goodnight Bracken



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Some sad news today....R I P retired P D Bracken...Bracken was a Springer spaniel 11 years old and he retired 3 years ago. Bracken worked as a specialist drugs and firearms dog...he had a happy retirement with his owners....thoughts are with them all


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. 

RIP Bracken.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

RIP Bracken - thank you for doing a great job.
Run free at Rainbow Bridge 

Thoughts are with the family x


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful looking dog, I am sure he will be greatly missed. RIP Bracken.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP Bracken


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

RIP Bracken.

Run Free at the Bridge handsome boy..


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

An ex-Staffordshire PD

lovely looking lad


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

When someone loses a pet, its always very sad, but this thread has hit me hard, I suppose it because he is a little hero, doing a necessary job and only retired three years ago, bless him.

RIP Bracken


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

RIP bracken 
run free at the bridge


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

RIP Bracken.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

R.I.P Bracken and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx

Condolences to your owners x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Run free at the bridge Bracken and seek those balls that you love xxx

Thank you for all the amaxing work you have done xxx


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

This has awakened a few painful memories for me, my last Springer was also a Bracken, whilst not a 'service dog' he was a peerless gundog. I hope they meet up and swap yarns, they'll both have one or two to relate I've no doubt.
R.I.P. Both Brackens.


----------



## Katya Schneider (Dec 29, 2013)

Lucky road to the Rainbow
RIP Bracken


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

RIP Bracken, you did well!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Just seen this thread CB - very sad news, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ellzyandthesmallpets (Jan 8, 2014)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss. Run free over the rainbow bridge Bracken. Cleo look after him! <3


----------

